# Do i need a misting system



## Brad Mountford (May 16, 2015)

Hi im going to get some dart frogs and i have a 18x18x24 vivarium i am getting a trio or pair of lucomelus and i was windering if i need a misting system or can i just hand mist and use a fogger aswell to keep the humidity up.

If i do get more darts frogs in the future i will get one but as im only having on vivarium at the moment i really cant afford a misting system since im going to be spending on the viv aswell so yeah what do you guys think do i need a misting system?? 

Thanks Brad


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hand misting alone is fine. Many people here have a ton of tanks and still use hand misters only. It gives you a chance to check on the tank as you mist.


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

You can get a gallon garden sprayer at any of the big box stores for $9-15. For a single vivarium it's more that adequate.

I currently have a 2 vivarium's 4 grow out's and 3 trays of plants and I use the a gallon sprayer.

I do have a mist king but I'm waiting to get it setup when my shelves are done. Even then I imagine I'll still use the sprayer for spot spraying area's the mist heads don't get. Like the fecal material left on the glass just out of the spray zone. 

I think the sprayer escalation most use goes hand sprayer, garden sprayer and then mist system. When you think about it it's progressive with collection growth and there is always a need for the smaller sprayer's.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Brandon we have 14(ish) vivs we won't ponder the tubs no misting system answer is emphatically no. If you travel alot then things might be different.

Hand misting not only allows us to check the frogs but also allows me to up cyle and down cycle a particular tank at the drop of a hat. Beyond that well if one plant wants water and another does not: who ya gonna call...hand mister.
(god now I'm gonna be singing ghost busters all night)

take care
Stu


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mist System All THE Way. Plus don't have to worry about more flies escaping as you mist.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

bsr8129 said:


> Mist System All THE Way. Plus don't have to worry about more flies escaping as you mist.


I usually mist first and then feed to minimize fly escapes.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

You definitely do not need a misting system for a single tank, and as long as you replace the lid with mostly glass you won't need a fogger either.


----------



## Cormyrean (Feb 7, 2014)

Could always get one of the new model Monsoons, if the person know's they're going to have time contraints and not be able to mist by hand throughout the day.


----------

